# This just in from LGB



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure that many of you have also received this email, but just in case you've been overlooked this arrived about an hour ago:

"Get your LGB ready for the Garden Season 2009!!! 




Dear LGB-Customer,


Before the gardening season starts, we would like to pass on the latest news about LGB.


Even as the preliminary insolvency of Gebr. Märklin & Cie. GmbH is published, the daily business continues. Especially the production of LGB and the deliveries to the LGB-retailers.


Of the already announced locos and cars, tracks, accessories, signals, the MTS-components and sound moduls etc. most are available close to 100%. There should be no bottleneck regarding the deliveries. Therefore it is possible for you to enlarge your LGB-layout in springtime 2009, which wasn't possible in 2008. 


Most New Items, shown during the recent International Toy Fair 2009, will become available - besides some exclusions. Maybe there will be some delays, due to problems with suppliers. But we will keep you informed.


Also the diesel loco Köf of the HSB (L21930) and the DB (L20930) as well as the RhB Car (L40920) and the DB car (L41920) will be available middle of the year 2009. The latest delivery list is attached. 


Also we can inform the subscribers of the LGB-DEPESCHE and the LGB-Club-Members, that the announced issue for May 2009 is in preparation. This means, the 2nd issue of the DEPESCHE 2009 will be released in time.


Repairs, warranty repairs of your LGB-Items and spare parts orders will be handled as in the past. Please understand, that there are still spare parts missing. Those spare parts will be available as soon as the relevant products are produced. 


Furthermore, LGB will be shown at the "Faszination Modellbau" in Sinsheim (March 12 - March 15, 2009) and at the "Intermodellbau" in Dortmund (April 22 - April 26, 2009). Take the chance to talk to LGB-employees.


Dear LGB-Customers, for more information please call +49 911 83707-837.


We thank you and wish you a good start with LGB in the Gardening Season 2009


With best regards





Gebr. Märklin & Cie. GmbH


Betriebsstätte Nürnberg (LGB)





Günter Kopp 


Bereichsleiter TRIX/LGB"


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

Thanks for posting the email. I received it this morning too, and was glad to hear a bit of news with a positive spin on it for a change! I'm glad the RhB Rungenwagen is still on track for June delivery! 

The new price list, delivery schedule for 2009 and flyer for the new (#) DB diesel are also on their website now. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A good way to communicate at least with those LGB Club members who have email.

I received the German version of this email; the translation is not the greatest - I find the English version of the Club news better.

One comment re delivery of the May Depesche, the email reads that it will be delivered "in time", it should really read "delivered on time"



People are comparing this to the LGB insolvency in 2006.
On the surface, things seem to be similar, but I can see some substantial differences.


For one, the insolvency lawyer, Pluta, is much more competent than the LGB insolvency lawyer.
He doesn't take any BS from anybody and he is moving swiftly compared to the LGB case which was drawn out forever it seemed.

As you probably know, his very first order of business was to fire all the consultants and also a few senior managers at Marklin who supposedly contributed to the insolvency.
In addition, the German DA has launched an investigation against three Marklin employees.


There is also a lot more interest in Marklin than there was in LGB, LGB was of interest regionally, Nurnberg specifically, whereas the Marklin situation continues to make headlines both on German television and in many newspapers.
In addition, the issue has rippled, what is called "up to Berlin", ie top political officials have their finger in the pie.

Good and bad for Pluta - good in that his firm is getting lots of national exposure which I'm sure will translate into more business for him; bad in that he is under a lot of pressure to produce results.
There are supposedly 60+ suitors waiting in the wings to take over Marklin, sorting that out will be another big challenge for him.


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You make some good points, knut. Another difference is that Marklin has been concentrating on making LGB models that makes sense--the RhB, Harz, DB etc.-- that people actually want, not bright yellow flatcars carrying golf balls. I think the demand will grow, and they have avoided (so far) the race to the bottom in pricing trying to compete with the Chinese factories building N/A prototypes. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Keith - 

Do I take it then that you didn't buy a couple of these yellow flatcars carrying golfballs? 

Shame on you - no wonder LGB went bankrupt in 2006 if they can't depend on the continuing purchases of their LGB fans. 

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha! No, I managed to resist! I've done my part buying RhB items though! 

Keith


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I could never poke fun of someone buying those flatcars. I bought the see-thru F7 A&B (of course I waited until they were discounted 75%)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The fact that they were discounted 75% tells the story eh Stan? When they are making money and things are ticking along they can afford to do those kinds of special interest projects, but they can't afford to make anything that's going to sit around too long these days. 
On the other hand, I don't criticize anyone who buys those flatcars either, because part of the reason many of us choose garden railways in the first place is because we respect the fact that they are "our railroads", and if you don't like it, go pound salt! 

Keith


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I bemoaned the fact that not long after LGB made that wonderful 8 wheel American streetcar that I think is wonderful , in all respects , they went bust before there were many paint schemes produced / repaints . The American streetcar model would have been good for many many paint schemes . 

Oh well , maybe someday , someone will do something with the molds , and different ones will be available .


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The see thru F7A/B units I purchased are great attractions at shows. I would never part with mine. Great Xmas engines. 

I am definitely whimsical and have fun my way with my trains. (That's what it really is about for me!!!). 
i


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

While I am excited about the LGB products being produced once again..Sorry to have to say this but...to me it seems like the same song second verse, I have recieved the info on the products and it looks like every other catalog they offered before their demise! Nothing new that sparks the "GOT TO HAVE IT" lust factor that Marty is always talking about!

Are they EVER going to offer sometghing NEW and DIFFERENT????

When they start producing something different, I will, once again be a LGB supporter, but for now the other companies, while they do not offer the quality that LGB is famous for, they offer a very nice variety of NEW offerings!

I already have nemerous engines that they are rereleasing.......Ho Hum! 

"THRILL ME" !!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


IMHO

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I wont beleive any of this stuff is for real till it shows up on shelves, till then its just words on a page. 

I still have old Walthers catalogs of Delton offerings of really cool little locomotives that were never anything more than the prototype models, they never materialized in the real world until Hartland bought up the molds. My concern is that we will not really see anything solid until everything settles down after the LGB component is sold off, again.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure why you are so negative about it all Vic. Marklin has been consistently better than most large scale manufacturers at hitting their target delivery dates. At least they post them and update them from time to time! Most of the products in the catalog are available now if you order direct from Europe, or from an importer like Axel at Train-Li. I'm feeling very positive about the situation, given the plant in Hungary is still producing new product. In all likelihood the trustee will end up splitting up Marklin/Trix/LGB etc., but the demand has been strong for the new LGB products. I've had no problem getting parts and Marklin has always been very responsive to me. 
We don't need the likes of Walthers to get our fix. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 03/10/2009 8:29 AM


Are they EVER going to offer sometghing NEW and DIFFERENT????




I guess it depends on what your interests are.

If you're into European trains, LGB has come out with a few brand new items that the Euro-fans are exited about.
The brand new Kof engines and the new HSN cars with the proper number of windows and more prototypical lengths.
I have been hoping for a long RhB stake car for years now and that is rolling off the production line later this year - early sample so far look terrific.

LGB under Marklin is very noticeably moving away from a toy type product with some resemblance to the prototype towards reasonably accurate but still robust and high quality models.

The Kof engine and the RhB stake car are good examples of this.
Looks like the whimsical items are a thing of the past - only the Christmas items remain.


On the US side Aristocraft and USA Trains seems to have covered pretty much all the bases. What specifically would you like to see as "new and different"?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 03/10/2009 2:51 PM
I'm not sure why you are so negative about it all Vic. Marklin has been consistently better than most large scale manufacturers at hitting their target delivery dates. At least they post them and update them from time to time! Most of the products in the catalog are available now if you order direct from Europe, or from an importer like Axel at Train-Li. I'm feeling very positive about the situation, given the plant in Hungary is still producing new product. In all likelihood the trustee will end up splitting up Marklin/Trix/LGB etc., but the demand has been strong for the new LGB products. I've had no problem getting parts and Marklin has always been very responsive to me. 
We don't need the likes of Walthers to get our fix. 

Keith



I have to agree with Keith's assessment. 
To keep the Gartenbahn database up to date on 2008 LGB items, I had to keep track of actual ship dates vs planned ship dates and there weren't very many products that didn't ship on time - I think the worst delay of the odd item was three months.
I thought that was pretty amazing considering the situation that LGB and Marklin found themselves in after the 2006 insolvency.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krs on 03/10/2009 6:14 PM
Posted By Madstang on 03/10/2009 8:29 AM


Are they EVER going to offer sometghing NEW and DIFFERENT????




I guess it depends on what your interests are.

If you're into European trains, LGB has come out with a few brand new items that the Euro-fans are exited about.
The brand new Kof engines and the new HSN cars with the proper number of windows and more prototypical lengths.
I have been hoping for a long RhB stake car for years now and that is rolling off the production line later this year - early sample so far look terrific.

LGB under Marklin is very noticeably moving away from a toy type product with some resemblance to the prototype towards reasonably accurate but still robust and high quality models.

The Kof engine and the RhB stake car are good examples of this.
Looks like the whimsical items are a thing of the past - only the Christmas items remain.


On the US side Aristocraft and USA Trains seems to have covered pretty much all the bases. What specifically would you like to see as "new and different"?

Well for starters the Bachmann line of engines are nice, but it would be nice to see LGB quality on a K-27, K-36 OR K-28, OR Logging engine like their new 2-6-6-2, of course in plastic.

It is kind of hard to get excited about the reruns comming out from LGB when a guy already has 6 Uintahs', 2 Mikados, 2 Moguls, and 1 K-28..oh yea and a 2-4-0.

As for Aristo, Bachmann, and USA..can I hear anyone say "Cheap"! When there is nothing out there a guy has to go with the lower quality of products!

Again IMHO.

Oh yah can ya work on an LGB K-36, OR K28 in plastic??????

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krs on 03/10/2009 6:14 PM
Posted By Madstang on 03/10/2009 8:29 AM


Are they EVER going to offer sometghing NEW and DIFFERENT????




I guess it depends on what your interests are.

If you're into European trains, LGB has come out with a few brand new items that the Euro-fans are exited about.
The brand new Kof engines and the new HSN cars with the proper number of windows and more prototypical lengths.
I have been hoping for a long RhB stake car for years now and that is rolling off the production line later this year - early sample so far look terrific.

LGB under Marklin is very noticeably moving away from a toy type product with some resemblance to the prototype towards reasonably accurate but still robust and high quality models.

The Kof engine and the RhB stake car are good examples of this.
Looks like the whimsical items are a thing of the past - only the Christmas items remain.


On the US side Aristocraft and USA Trains seems to have covered pretty much all the bases. What specifically would you like to see as "new and different"?

Well for starters the Bachmann line of engines are nice, but it would be nice to see LGB quality on a K-27, K-36 OR K-28, OR Logging engine like their new 2-6-6-2, of course in plastic.

It is kind of hard to get excited about the reruns comming out from LGB when a guy already has 6 Uintahs', 2 Mikados, 2 Moguls, and 1 K-28..oh yea and a 2-4-0.

As for Aristo, Bachmann, and USA..can I hear anyone say "Cheap"! When there is nothing out there a guy has to go with the lower quality of products!

Again IMHO.

Oh yah can ya work on an LGB K-36, OR K28 in plastic??????

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 03/10/2009 2:51 PM
I'm not sure why you are so negative about it all Vic. Marklin has been consistently better than most large scale manufacturers at hitting their target delivery dates. At least they post them and update them from time to time! Most of the products in the catalog are available now if you order direct from Europe, or from an importer like Axel at Train-Li. I'm feeling very positive about the situation, given the plant in Hungary is still producing new product. In all likelihood the trustee will end up splitting up Marklin/Trix/LGB etc., but the demand has been strong for the new LGB products. I've had no problem getting parts and Marklin has always been very responsive to me. 
We don't need the likes of Walthers to get our fix. 

Keith


I'm not negative, I'm just realistic, OK maybe a bit cynical but I just dont believe all the press till I see the proof in the pudding.

Been left waiting too many time in the past, and after all the hyper-ventilation about the EPL debacle, I'm just NOT going to allow myself to believe anything until its sitting on my store shelf. We dont even know if LGB under Marklin will still be in production in 6 months regardless of whether Marklin owns them or whoever..

PS I'm still waiting 5 years for Aristos long promised standard gauge Connie, aint seen it yet....not holding my breath either


----------

